

Zuckerberg Quits Google+ Over Privacy Concerns - inshane
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/07/13/1317252/Zuckerberg-Quits-Google-Over-Privacy-Concerns

======
tbh2347
Linkbait, Zuckerberg has only opted to hide certain stats on his profile and
he now no longer shows up in this top followed lists. It has been noted that
Google execs have similarly done so.

------
dreamux
He's still there: <https://plus.google.com/104560124403688998123/posts>

~~~
code177
Case in point, I think.

